# Slide rail wear?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I have less than 300 rounds through my new Smith M&P 9 and I'm already noticing some wear around the outside of the muzzle and on the slide rails. Is this normal? I'm not too worried about the barrel as I've heard this is normal, but what about the slide rails? It looks like it's mostly just the black finish wearing off to show the stainless steel underneath. I've always kept these areas oiled. 

In it's downtime, it lays on it's left side in a safe. Is it possible the oil is running off the rails?

Thanks in advance for any ideas. I can post pictures sometime if it would help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds normal to me unless it gets to the point where it is shaving metal and getting real loose.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Every gun shows wear on the outside of the barrel - its metal on metal contact. It is fine.

As for the rails. Just use a toothbrush to apply oil to the rails. If I am out in the summer hear - I re-touch up the rails with a little oil 1x a week. Otherwise, 1x a month.

I am sure it is fine.


----------

